# bio magnetic therapy?



## No1 rainbow princess (Aug 12, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you have had bio magnetic therapy?. 

Ive just had a tubal op and my dr recommended that i give it a go. Ive not heard of it before and ive done a little reading on the internet about it but ive not found out enough.

Id like to hear from anyone whoose had it done or who has heard anything about it.
Thanx in advance girls.


----------



## larkles (Jun 29, 2005)

Hi, not had any but very interested but all my emails sent over the last 3 months do not reply, phones on ansaphone so have sort of given up


----------

